# Where to Buy Cheap Allen Edmonds in Canada?



## Sean Archer (Mar 29, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

In Canada I can't help you, but you can call the AE shoe bank and they will send them to you. They have great prices usually and will ship them to you. If you don't know your last or size they will gladly accept returns or exchanges and help you find the right fit.


----------



## TheSlavik (Feb 16, 2009)

I buy mine through either Harry Rosen or a local shop here in town. Your gonna pay full price, as they never go on sale, which is usually $375CAD. Not too bad considering if you order through Zappos or AE Direct, its $350 Amercian, switch that into Canadian dollars, then add $25 US for shipping, and then another $60 Canadian for brokerage & duty, and then tax. Works out to over $500 Canadian.


----------



## Kraken (Jun 13, 2008)

I also buy mine at Harry Rosen. Like TheSlavik said, it may seem a bit expensive but I haven't found a better price elsewhere. If you convert the price of the new Strands bought directly from Allend Edmonds, it only ends up being $50 cheaper. Then you have to add sales tax and any duty fees plus shipping and handling. This will probably cost you more.

On another note, I am also interested if someone knows a cheaper place to buy them. Or perhaps, what would be the closest shop in the States. I live in Ottawa, but it would also be helpfull if other indicated other "border shops" for other forum members.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

I haven't been to Rosen's in Montreal, but there are other shops that sell them but they are expensive. You can do a search on the AE site for Canadian retailers. At some point last year, a few Winners stores had some limited models. I suspect they sold out and won't get any more.

Kraken, there's an AE outlet store in Manchester, Vermont (along with other fine stores eg Hickey Freeman). Unfortunately, Manchester is really out of the way and there's no Interstate highway nearby. 

I've gotten my AEs from Ebay, most of them nearly new. Shipped by USPS/Canada Post, which generally flies under the customs radar.


----------



## Sean Archer (Mar 29, 2009)

So far the cheapest I've found is Miller's Shoe store in Hamilton, my town. Harry Rosen in Toronto wanted $450 for Bel Airs. Rip off.


----------



## Yellman (Aug 25, 2005)

Sean Archer said:


> Anybody?


Harry Rosen outlet in Mississauga sometimes has them cheap. i just picked up a pair for $49.99.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

TheSlavik said:


> I buy mine through either Harry Rosen or a local shop here in town. Your gonna pay full price, as they never go on sale, which is usually $375CAD. Not too bad considering if you order through Zappos or AE Direct, its $350 Amercian, switch that into Canadian dollars, then add $25 US for shipping, and then another $60 Canadian for brokerage & duty, and then tax. Works out to over $500 Canadian.


Excellent points about shipping, but don't forget to add on $0.04 or $0.05 for the exchange rate you'll get from a retail bank! That makes ordering from the US even less attractive.

For the sake of argument, have you ever priced out Aldens? That will make you cringe even more. The only store in Ontario that sells Alden (Fodemesi, in London) has the 660 calfskin tassel loafer priced at CAD$550! My only response to that is "not bloody likely"! Heck, there is a store in Toronto selling shell cordovan AE Randolph loafers for CAD$595, which is a good price considering the mark-up for shell, and I'd rather spend $595 on AE shell than $550 on Alden black calfskin.


Sean Archer said:


> So far the cheapest I've found is Miller's Shoe store in Hamilton, my town. Harry Rosen in Toronto wanted $450 for Bel Airs. Rip off.


Miller's is indeed a good choice. You're lucky they are local store for your location. A few years ago they were selling triple-soled Florsheim longwing brogues, which must have been new-old-stock. Anyway, I don't think Harry's prices are unreasonable for what are really good quality mid-range shoes.


----------



## QuestForReason (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree with the Harry Rosen route. I've yet to find anywhere that can beat their price after factoring in the exchange rate and shipping, plus the dreaded duty charge.

I think I'll try picking up a pair through ebay and see how that turns out.

Winners carried some AE's??? Which model?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

QuestforReason, I remember the Becker and another suburban store had some sort of running shoe-esque model at about the same time. Never saw any other AEs at Winners since last summer.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 8, 2008)

Sean Archer said:


> Anybody?


If you know your size, eBay is your friend. I've bought probably about 6 pairs over the past year, all around the $100-$150 range. I think I got dinged on customs once, but still well worth it.


----------



## lawgman (Mar 28, 2005)

When the dollar was just under, at or greater than par and Harry had not reduced its price it was well worth buying them from the US. 

As for duties, you should be only paying GST and PST. Depending on carrier, you cawill get hit with a broker fee. But the shoes are made in the US so under NAFTA they should not be subject to any other added duty.


----------



## Sean Archer (Mar 29, 2009)

QuestForReason said:


> I agree with the Harry Rosen route. I've yet to find anywhere that can beat their price after factoring in the exchange rate and shipping, plus the dreaded duty charge.
> 
> I think I'll try picking up a pair through ebay and see how that turns out.
> 
> Winners carried some AE's??? Which model?


I checked out a Winners in Oakville at lunch. Only random Bostonian and Florsheims here and there, all random sizes. All lower end models.


----------



## Sean Archer (Mar 29, 2009)

Yellman said:


> Harry Rosen outlet in Mississauga sometimes has them cheap. i just picked up a pair for $49.99.


Oh really? I'm not sure but I'm either a 10 EEE or 10.5 EEE. And so far I'm only sure I fit in the Bel Air. Would they have the Bel Air in those sizes or other shoes of that last? What are the prices like?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

lawgman said:


> When the dollar was just under, at or greater than par and Harry had not reduced its price it was well worth buying them from the US.


I remember that. But after a few months Harry reduced prices to reflect the new exchange rate and then it was sorta worth buying local again. I'm not sure if they've increased prices again, now that the USD/CAD exchange rate has gone back down the drain, although regular seasonal increases I'm sure have been applied.



> As for duties, you should be only paying GST and PST. Depending on carrier, you will get hit with a broker fee. But the shoes are made in the US so under NAFTA they should not be subject to any other added duty.


That is correct. If you can convince the sender to use USPS then Canada Post will charge only CAD$20 for their cross-border fee. But I find that few, if any, companies are willing to use regular, bog-standard USPS for shipping. I understand USPS has increased shipping of boxes from USD$18 to USD$40, which is a substantial and unwelcome increase.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Sean Archer said:


> So far the cheapest I've found is Miller's Shoe store in Hamilton, my town.


What models does Miller's carry?


----------



## Sean Archer (Mar 29, 2009)

Doctor Damage said:


> What models does Miller's carry?


Miller's had the Bel Air and Park Avenue, McClain and some split toe one that I can't remember.

The Harry's in First Canadian Place wanted $450 for Bel Airs. Miller's probably wants 370, at least they did for the PA's.


----------



## Sean Archer (Mar 29, 2009)

Ya Miller's' website sucks. It's not even remotely up-to-date.


----------



## QuestForReason (Jan 9, 2009)

Has anyone from Canada here purchased AE's from an Ebay seller named ben26bel? He has an Ebay store called Ben's Edmonds.


----------



## Psmith (Mar 6, 2009)

I have bought AE shoes on Sale at Harry Rosen here in Toronto ($225 or so, last summer) and Robert Jones ($175, in January). As far as regular price goes, I'm not sure about Robert Jones, but HR is now at $450, while Browns (which only carries up to size 8 (which is my size) was at $365 when I was there last a few weeks ago.


----------



## Yellman (Aug 25, 2005)

Sean Archer said:


> Oh really? I'm not sure but I'm either a 10 EEE or 10.5 EEE. And so far I'm only sure I fit in the Bel Air. Would they have the Bel Air in those sizes or other shoes of that last? What are the prices like?


It is random, been there many times, walked out with nothin.


----------



## wetnose (Mar 7, 2009)

The shoe bank is the best way to go for a Canadian. They stock 2nds and discontinueds in addition to the regular line. The 2nds and discontinueds can go for 50% or more, off regular price. I bought the AE troys for US$109 just recently. There should not be any duty as the shoes are made in America.

Email Jerry at [email protected] and ask him for the excel file in your size.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Sean Archer said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> > What models does Miller's carry?
> ...


I see that Miller's has the calfkin MacNeil for CAD$380 and shell cordovan for CAD$580. Those are good prices in my opinion, especially since _they_ get to deal with the stupidity of ordering, arranging shipment, and dealing with customs brokerage fees. I'm a bit short right now, but when I save up some cash I will certainly pay them a visit.


----------

